# canner overpressure plug?



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

If steam is coming out around the overpressur plug, am i correct assuming that it has blown before? I noticed the pressure was not building correctly, and then notice the steam escaping a little from around the plug. Thanks!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm assuming you mean the rubber plug? If so, it may not have actually blown, but may not be setted properly. I'd take it out, clean it, soak it in hot water to soften it and reinstall it. If it still happens, then you will need to replace that gasket. They do go bad from time-to-time.

If it's a metal plug, you'll need to replace it because I may have blown at one time and will need a replacement.


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

Buy a new plug. They usually come with lid seals. Buy a new set, install the plug and save the seal until it is needed.

If the plug is leaking you will have increased water loss and may have trouble building pressure.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've often taken mine out when I'm BWB canning, and once in a while I don't get it back in quite right, and it will have steam escaping. When that happens, I usually carefull take something and move it around a bit (this happens well before it is building much pressure) and then it seals up. Usually I use one of the wooden skewers that I also use to remove air bubbles, since I'll have one handy.

BTW - I bought my canner new so I know it's history,


----------

